# Στελεχώνω - Επανδρώνω



## zephyrous (May 31, 2008)

Όταν αναφερόμαστε σε ανθρώπινες μονάδες, μπορούμε να μεταφράσουμε με τον τρόπο αυτό το αγγλικό "join". Τι συμβαίνει, όμως, όταν αναφερόμαστε σε μη ανθρώπινες μονάδες; Παραδείγματος χάρη, ένα αεροπλάνο που θα γίνει μέλος ενός στόλου. Μπορούμε να προσωποποιήσουμε το αεροπλάνο; Ή υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο ρήμα που μας καλύπτει στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση;


----------



## Count Baltar (May 31, 2008)

Σε στόλο μπορεί να εντάσσεται κάτι.


----------



## zephyrous (May 31, 2008)

Ναι, σωστός. Απλώς η γενικότερη απορία μου έχει κυρίως να κάνει με την κατάχρηση τέτοιων ρημάτων. Το παράδειγμα ήταν (περίπου) τυχαίο.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 31, 2008)

Κοίτα, ακόμα και για το join που αναφέρεται σε ανθρώπους, εγώ πολλές φορές λέω "ο τάδε εντάχθηκε στο δυναμικό της εταιρείας".

Αλλά, "το κατάστημα στελεχώθηκε/επανδρώθηκε με το κατάλληλο προσωπικό".


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2008)

Και δίπλα στο «εντάχθηκε στο δυναμικό» και το «εντάχθηκε στις δυνάμεις».

Η δική μου απορία στο ίδιο πλαίσιο: «ένα αεροπλάνο που θα γίνει *μέλος* ενός στόλου». Αυτό σας αρέσει; Διότι δεν πρωτοτυπεί ο Ζέφυρος, υπάρχουν και ευρήματα. Είναι ένα είδος προσωποποίησης;


----------



## zephyrous (May 31, 2008)

Έχουμε ήδη κάνει μια βασική προσωποποίηση. Λέμε: κράτος (-) μέλος. Προσωποποιούμε ήδη έναν φορέα, οπότε γιατί να μην χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη λέξη "μέλος" για άλλες οντότητες;
Αγγλισμός; Ενδεχομένως. Αλλά έχει παγιωθεί πλέον.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 1, 2008)

Φορ δε ρέκορντ, εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου. Τουλάχιστον το κράτος απαρτίζεται από ανθρώπους.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι "μέλος" είναι _κάθε_ τμήμα συνόλου - δεν είναι απαραίτητο να πρόκειται για κάτι έμψυχο. Επίσης, το "μέλος" χρησιμοποιείται και ως αφηρημένη έννοια, οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα. Σύμφωνα δε με το ΛΚΝ, όλες οι χρήσεις του μέλους (εκτός του "μέρους σώματος") αποτελούν γαλλισμό που έχει επικρατήσει εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό.


----------

